# Thrunite TN35 (MT-G2, 3x18650) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!



## selfbuilt (Mar 22, 2014)

*Warning: even more pic heavy than usual. *















Following on my review of the updated Thrunite TN32 (XM-L2 thrower), I now have on hand their TN35 – which features a similar build, but with the Cree MT-G2 high-output emitter.

Let's see how it compares to the TN32, and to other MT-G2-based lights that I have tested. :wave:

*Manufacturer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


LED: MT-G2 emitter
Max 2750 lumen output using 3 * 18650 batteries
Level 1: 0.3 lm/46 days; Level 2: 24 lm/4 days; Level 3: 380 lm/10 hours; Level 4: 950 lm/220 mins; Level 5: 1600 lm/100 mins; Level 6: 2750 lm/100 mins; Standby: 1200 days.
Working voltage: 8V-13V.
Max Runtime: 46 days
Max beam distance: 518 meters
Peak beam intensity: 66,940cd
TN35 combined TN30 and TN31 characteristics and found a balance between flood and throw. 
TN35 could be your best choice if you are looking for a wide-using flashlight.
Impact resistant: 1.5M.
Waterproof to IPX-8 standard, 1.5M.
Dimensions: 201.70mm length, 79mm bezel diameter.
Weight: 452.8g (without batteries)
Improved UI for more lumens
Ultra-clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
Momentary forward click tactical switch.
Strobe mode for tactical and emergency use.
Smooth reflector for max light output. 
Highly focused beam for maximum distance
Tactical knurling for firm grip.
Streamlined body design.
Mechanical reversed polarity protection design for battery carrier.
Intelligent highly efficient circuit board design for max performance and long run time.
Specially designed for Military, Law Enforcement, Self-defense, Hunting, Search & Rescue and Outdoor activities.
Intelligent temperature controlled light output for user safety.
Include accessories: Holster, Lanyard, User's Manual, Warranty card, extra o-ring.
MSRP: $180






Packaging is the same as the TN32 – the light comes in a presentation case, with metal hinges and closing clasps. Inside are the light, belt pouch, wrist lanyard, manual, warranty card, and extra o-rings and spare boot cover. The manual was missing on my sample, for some reason.













From left to right: AW Protected 18650 2200mAh; Thrunite TN35, TN32; Niwalker Vostro BK-FA02; Crelant 7G10; Eagletac SX25L3. 

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated):

*Thrunite TN35 (MT-G2)*: Weight: 571.4g (723g with 3x18650), Length: 201mm, Width (bezel): 78.9mm
*Thrunite TN32 (XM-L2)*: Weight: 655.9g (808g with 3x18650), Length: 201mm, Width (bezel): 79.0mm
*Crelant 7G9*: Weight: 482.2g (634g with 3x18650), Length: 188mm, Width (bezel): 64.0mm, Width (tailcap): 46.7mm
*Crelant 7G10*: Weight 643.4g (827g with 4x18650), Length: 198mm, Width (bezel): 79.0mm
*Eagletac SX25L3*: Weight: 315.9g, Length: 150.2mm, Weight (bezel): 47.0mm
*Fenix TK75*: Weight: 516.0g (700g with 4x18650), Length: 184mm, Width (bezel): 87.5mm
*Nitecore TM15:* Weight: 450.6g (634g with 4x18650). Length 158mm, Width (bezel): 59.5mm
*Niwalker BK-FA02*: Weight: 687.6g (870g with 4x18650), Length: 209mm, Width (bezel): 80.0mm, Width (tailcap): 50.3mm

As you can see, the TN35 is not as heavy as the TN32, despite the similar overall size (although it is heavier than the specs suggest). The difference between the lights is likely due to extra brass heatsink of the TN32. 














As before, overall anodizing is a glossy black. Quality seems very good as always, there were no chips or damage on my sample. Labels were sharp and bright white against the black background. Knurling is fairly aggressive on the handle, helping with grip. 

One main difference is the standard heatsink with aluminum build on the TN35 (i.e., gone is the chrome-plated brass heatsink of the TN32). In this regard, the TN35 looks a lot like the older TN31. 

Unfortunately, the TN35 is not capable of physical lock-out like the older lights - screw threads are not anodized here. While this change from the TN31 to the TN32 was understandable (due to the new heatsink), it’s disappointing to see it missing here. My guess is that they are using a common manufacturing process for the body handles for these two newer lights, and weren’t able to cost-effectively re-introduce thread anodizing on just one. :shrug: Threads are standard triangular cut as before, and seem of good quality.

The control ring feels the same as other lights in this family, with detents for the various defined modes (and cut-out indentations on the ring itself, to help with grip). Labels for the control ring indicator arrow are located below the ring, as always. 










As before, the six constant output modes are not individually labeled, but there is a graded output bar pictogram over the first couple of levels (i.e., shows the direction to turn to raise or lower the output). Scroll down to my User Interface and Standby Drain sections for a discussion of how the light works.

Let's look at the carrier:






















As before, there is a metal battery carrier that holds 3x 18650 cells. While the carrier appears to be the same for the TN32 and TN35. The three cells are in series (i.e., 3s1p). The positive contact plates remain slightly raised, so all types of 18650 cells should work fine (i.e., true flat-tops, wide and small button-tops). Longer cells may be a bit tight, but my protected 3100mAh cells all fit. The carrier can be inserted either orientation into the handle. Note that particularly wide cells may be a tight fit into the handle. 






There is a double set of springs in the base, in addition to the spring in the head. The double-set of springs in the tail was always a tip-off that something interesting is going on with the tail-switch and the battery carrier (more in a moment). 

The light can tailstand stably, and the tailcap cut-outs facilitate access to the switch (style of the cut-outs has been updated somewhat). Switch is the same sort of forward clicky switch as before. But as with the other members of this family, the switch is a little more complicated than typical. Here is a pic of the switch internals, from my original TN31 review:






As you can see, there is a circuit along with the forward clicky switch (TN31 shown above, but TN35 should look comparable). As you can imagine, the full current of this heavily-driven light on Max would wreak havoc with a traditional clicky switch in no time. The purpose of the circuit is to provide an assist to the switch, cushioning the load on it. The dual springs in the tail are how it draws power from the battery carrier, irrespective of the head. Scroll down to my Standby Drain section for more info about what this means in terms of current drain.

Aside from the heatsink, the main difference from the TN32 is the emitter:














As the TN35 is capable of a very low "moonlight level", I thought I'd show you a close-up with the light on:






The Cree MT-G2 is certainly a different beast from the standard Cree emitters most people are used to. The MT-G2 is a remarkably large emitter, with a dome diameter of almost 8.9mm (vs. 5mm on the XM-L2). Of course, what really matters is the surface area of the die underneath, which is only 2x2mm on the XM-L2. I am not sure of the actual die dimensions on the MT-G2, but there appears to be a grid of 72 distinct segments on it.

Note that the MT-G2 only comes in neutral-warm tint bins (i.e., the coolest one available is 5000K). All the MT-G2 samples I've seen have certainly been in the typical "Neutral White" range, and this one is no exception. 

Due to the large die, don’t expect great throw from a MT-G2 light. But with the deep and smooth reflector used here in the TN35, you should get relatively good throw for this emitter class. Scroll down for beamshot comparisons.

*User Interface*

Turn the light off/on by the tailcap clicky – press for momentary, press and release (i.e., click) for constant on. 

Change output modes by turning the control ring in the head. Arranged clockwise (i.e., turning from left-to-right with flashlight held in front of you), the modes are level 1 (moonlight) > level 2 > level 3 > level 4 > level 5 > level 6 (max) > standby > tactical strobe. 

No light is produced on standby, but a small current will be drawn to allow the circuit to respond to a ring turn (see below). 

*Video*: 

For more information on the overall build and user interface, please see my video overview:



Video was recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM on any level – I believe the light is current-controlled. 

I haven't done traces of the TN35 strobe mode, as it looks very much the same as the TN32 that I just reviewed:






As you can see, strobe on these lights is an oscillating frequency strobe, switching between 6.4Hz and 14.7Hz on my TN32 sample. Each frequency lasts for about 2/3 of a sec. Here is a blow-up of each strobe frequency individually:










There is a bit of a ramp-up to the peak strobe output, but it is not something you could see in practice. Strobe is quite blazingly fast to the eye.

*Standby Drain*

There are actually two types of current drain you need to consider here.

Due to the electronic ring control in the head, the TN35 will be drawing a small current when in the "standby" detent with the tailcap switch is clicked on. I have measured this current as 93uA ion my TN35, which is comparable to the ~90uA on my TN32. Since the cells are arranged in series, for 2600mAh 18650s that that would translate into 3.2 years before the cells would be fully drained. This is quite reasonable for a standby current. And in any case, this current can easily be cut by turning the light off at the tailcap switch. 

But due to the switch assist design, there is a secondary circuit in the tailcap that has its own standby drain when a battery carrier is connected. You don't often see physical clicky switches in these sorts of high-powered lights, likely due to their inability to handle the typical current flows. In this case, the physical forward clicky is connected to its own circuit that presumably provides some sort of assist to the switch, modifying the load on it. This means that whenever the battery carrier is loaded with cells and in contact to the tailswitch, a miniscule current will be drawn. I have not measured it at the circuit leads, but I know HKJ reported 20-50uA for the TN31 switch. I presume it is somewhat comparable here, and similarly not a concern (i.e., would take up to a decade to fully drain 18650 cells). Note that to break this current, you would need to actually remove the carrier from the handle.

Either way, these drains are not at all a concern. 

*Beamshots:*

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on their standard battery, or AW protected 18650 2200mAh for the multi-18650 lights. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). 

I've used either Daylight or Automatic white balance on the camera for these MT-G2 lights (typically has the same result, as Daylight is the usual auto choice for this neutral emitter). Cool white emitters are always done under Automatic white balance.

Let's start with a comparison to the TN32:

































Obviously, the TN35 has more output overall, and a much warmer "neutral white" tint. It is hard to capture tint differences with a camera, so take the beamshots above as just an indication (i.e., in real life, the MT-G2 lights are a nice soft neutral). The TN35 is also a lot less throwy, consistent with its much larger emitter (i.e., the TN35 will have a much larger hotspot and corona, with lower center beam intensity).

Let's see how it does against the MT-G2 competition:





























































_Note: The Crelant 7G10 has a similar beam tint to the others – this is one case where the auto white balance didn't work too well._

Obviously, it's hard to tell much at such ridiculously close distances.  The most obvious observation is that the TN35 has a similar overall spillbeam pattern to the Crelant 7G10, but with the throw and output of the Niwalker BK-FA02. To tell more, we are going to have to go out to further distances ... 

Unfortunately, we are still in a middle of a deep freeze here in my part of Canada, with several feet of snow on the ground. As such, outdoor shots would be meaningless (think of snow as equal parts ground-level diffuser and a massive reflector to get the general idea of why outdoor beamshots won't work). 

So for now, you will have to make do with some indoor shots in my basement. For your reference, the back of the couch is about 7 feet away (~2.3m) from the opening of the light, and the far wall is about 18 feet away (~5.9m). Below I am showing a couple of exposures, to allow you to better compare hotspot and spill. For these beamshots, the camera is on auto white balance again.

Let's start with how the TN32 and TN35 compare:


















No surprises, the TN35 has more output overall, but less center beam throw than the TN32.

Let's see how the TN35 compares to a couple of the other MT-G2 lights out there – the Niwalker BK-FA02 and Eagletac SX25L3.


















The TN35 is very similar to the Niwalker BK-FA02, with maybe a slightly wider hotspot (but of equal peak intensity). Scroll down for my detailed testing results

*UPDATE May 17, 2014*: Weather conditions have finally improved enough to start taking outdoor beamshots around here. To start, here is a comparison of the TN35 to the TN32 (XM-L2) and Eagletac SX25L3. Please note that the color balance of the MT-G2 shots are a little off, as I had automatic white balancing on (i.e., they are not consistent to the adjustment used for the cool white emitter).

As always, these are done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). 











The MT-G2 emitter does indeed provide much more of a "wall of light" effect, thanks to the larger emitter. But the deeper reflector of the TN35 build does allows the light to reach out to a good distance (i.e., as compared to the SX25L3, which is obviously struggling at this distance). This is an impressive throw showing for the TN35, which has about the same overall output as the SX25L3. :wave:

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






Output is indeed higher than the TN32 – and throw is a lot less. That said, you can see that the TN35 matches my Niwalker BK-FA02 for peak throw (as suggested in the beamshots). Overall output is a touch higher on my TN35, but you wouldn’t really notice that without a lightbox to compare.

My directly measured ANSI FL-1 Peak Intensity for my TN35 sample is bang on with the Thrunite specs for this model.

Here is a breakdown of the estimated lumen values for both the TN35 and TN32 in my testing:






As you can see, the reported output specs from Thrunite seem remarkably consistent with my testing. I suspect Thrunite did indeed get these tested in a properly-calibrated integrating sphere. :thumbsup:

Step-down occurs on L6 after 70 secs of runtime. 

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

Let's start with a comparison of the top four output modes. As usual, all my 18650 runtimes are based on AW protected 2200mAh cells.






Somewhat surprising for a MT-G2 light, you get excellent flat regulation on all levels. oo: This is the first time I’ve seen this level of consistently flat regulation on a MT-G2 light.

Note that all my runtimes are done under a cooling fan – you may experience some gradual drop in output over time if run without any sort of cooling. See my TN32 review for more details.

Let's see how it does against the high-output class of 3x/4x18650 lights:














Again, all these Li-ion runtimes are based on AW 2200mAh protected 18650 cells. The TN35 was an excellent performer for this class, with very good output/runtime efficiency for this group. This is all the more impressive, given the consistently flat regulation profile.

In contrast, the Crelant and Niwalker MT-G2 lights show a predominantly direct-drive-like pattern on all levels. The Eagletac SX25L3 is more regulated at higher levels, but still shows some fluctuations in output over time (and appears to be direct-drive at lower ones). Note that none of this is a problem – the drop in output when in direct-drive on Li-ion is so gradual as to be completely undetectable visually. But for those of you who are fans of perfectly flat regulation, the TN35 best fits that bill.

*Potential Issues*

Due to the electronic control ring in the head, the light has a stand-by current when in "Stand By" mode. But this current is very low (93uA), and will not be problem for regular use. You can break this current by clicking the tailswitch off.

There is a second standby current due a circuit in the tail to assist the physical switch. The tail circuit draws its power directly from the battery carrier, irrespective to the state of the head (i.e., the purpose of those dual springs in the tail). The current draw is miniscule, and has been measured by others in the low uA range (i.e., would take many years to fully drain the cells). The only way to break it is to remove the battery carrier from the handle, however.

Screw threads are not anodized, so you can’t lock the light out at the head to prevent accidental activation (i.e., unlike the original TN30/TN31).

Only 3x 318650 Li-ion cells may be used in the light (i.e., doesn't support multiple CR123A primary cells)

Light uses a battery carrier, and very long or wide cells may be a bit tight. But all cells I tested worked in the carrier, including protected flat-top cells.

*Preliminary Observations*

The TN35 is a good member of the high-output class from Thrunite. Building off the existing (and popular) TN31/TN32 form was a smart idea, as it allows a common interface and build components. It also provides for one of the more "throwy" options in the MT-G2 class.

Physically, I have always liked this TN3x build (as have a number of modders here at CPF, it seems).  The user interface is clear and uncluttered, with a good ring feel. The ring has clear and firm detents, and the output levels are well spaced. The battery carrier is of solid construction, and works well. And the presence of an actual clicky switch is almost unheard of in this class (and is only possible due to the extra assist-circuit Thrunite includes). :thumbsup:

As always for the Thrunite TN3x series lights, output/runtime performance was excellent for the TN35. Not only is its current-control circuitry capable of providing outstanding runtimes at all levels tested, but stabilization also remains remarkably flat. oo: This is impressive for a MT-G2 light – all of the others examples I’ve tested to date have been at least partially direct-drive-like patterns. The TN35 is similar to the other TN3x series lights, with perfectly flat regulation on all levels (after a minor step-down on max). :thumbsup: As with the other lights in the TN3x series, the TN35 drops to a low moonlight level once the batteries reach the end of their runs.

The beam is also a distinguishing feature here. For those who haven’t seen one in real life, the MT-G2 typically has a beautiful "floody" appearance, with a nice, soft neutral white tint. I have seen these emitters commercially in PAR20 halogen replacement bulbs, and they give a great effect. In most flashlights though, the large emitter die means throw will be limited. The TN35 is one of the better examples of being able to provide a more "traditional" flashlight beam using this emitter (thanks to its incredibly deep reflector). No, it is still not a "thrower" in the conventional sense, but the beam pattern is probably closer to what most people would expect from an LED flashlight.

For those looking for decent throw and super high output in a reasonably compact form (with a pleasing neutral white tint), the TN35 is a strong option to consider. Beam pattern, user interface, output/runtime efficiency and regulation were all excellent in my testing. :wave:

----

TN35 provided by Thrunite for review.


----------



## ven (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you again selfbuilt for a fantastic review,cracking pics and in depth information as always:thumbsup: This tn35 is the 1 tn3* that appeals the most as it is a good all round light(flood/throw) so very usable not to mention from the 1 MT-G2. So no artefacts like multi led is a bonus(if its a problem for some of course......).

I will be tempted for a tn35vn version once my wallet allows 

Thanks :twothumbs


----------



## Capolini (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you SB!  A thorough and comprehensive review as usual. It seems like a well balanced light and to be able to get that much output and decent throw from One [1] emitter is impressive!

It would not be fair to compare this to the TK75 since it has Three emitters! If I were the TN35 just about matches the lumen output and again has decent throw. 

If I did not have all the torches I have now this would definitely be a nice edition!! It is complicated as it is to get all my torches in the nightly rotation for Capo's walks!! lol!! :shakehead

One of those torches I hope will be your next review!!! The TK61vn!!:twothumbs


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 22, 2014)

Another great review, thanks. This really looks like a great combo. I have the Eagletac MX25L3 with MT-G2 and have been very satisfied with it. My guess is the TN35 will be a very popular light with it's combo of good throw and high lumen output. In addition, the neutral tint will be a nice bonus for many people.


----------



## gkbain (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks SB for another outstanding review. I think, as others have mentioned, that this is the best balance of the TN3.. lights. If you could only choose one this might be the choice. As the owner of a TN30 and now a TN32, I would like to have a TN35 to complete my Thrunite 3.. set. I really like Thrunites as I believe them to be some of the outstanding values available. The UI on the TN3.. series is very simple and user friendly. You can go from one to the other with the same UI. Why change something that works well. The TN35 appears to keep in the tradition of high quality, high performance, and ease of use that has made the TN3.. series popular.


----------



## MBentz (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised Thrunite made a light that is so similar to the BK-FA02 that was released last year without any significant advantages. In fact if I was forced to choose one, I think it would be the Niwalker due to the battery arrangement and the mode layout. Not a big fan of having standby surrounded by the max output and strobe modes.


----------



## hikingman (Mar 22, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Not a big fan of having standby surrounded by the max output and strobe modes.



Thanks SB for another superb review! I have this light, modified by Vinh, and just love it. I will acquire many MTG2 lights. Even though I really prefer a side switch rather than rear, I still like the control ring. But I wish so much too, like Mbentz, that the strobe and standby be at the "other end" of the ring.

Dave


----------



## Capolini (Mar 22, 2014)

Like most things it is a matter of preference! I have the OSTS TN31mb,TN32[STOCK] and the K40vn,,,,all with the same control ring as the TN35.

I like and prefer the "standby" where it is, in b/w Max and strobe. Reason being I use max the most and when I am walking Capo, the first thing I do when I see a car is activate strobe[pointing to the ground]. So it is quicker and more convenient for my use!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 22, 2014)

ven said:


> This tn35 is the 1 tn3* that appeals the most as it is a good all round light(flood/throw) so very usable not to mention from the 1 MT-G2. So no artefacts like multi led is a bonus(if its a problem for some of course......).





gkbain said:


> I think, as others have mentioned, that this is the best balance of the TN3.. lights. If you could only choose one this might be the choice.


I can see why you would feel that way. But it is interesting though, since the TN31/32 build was designed for "throwers", compared to the smaller 3xXM-L TN30. However, the larger build is just so well suited to producing a pleasant overall beam pattern with a MT-G2 emitter. 



Mr. Tone said:


> This really looks like a great combo. I have the Eagletac MX25L3 with MT-G2 and have been very satisfied with it.


Yes, I haven't reviewed that light (which I gather is basically a "turbo" thrower version of the SX25L3 that I have reviewed). Again, these larger die MT-G2 emitters to do seem to call out for large reflectors.



MBentz said:


> I'm kind of surprised Thrunite made a light that is so similar to the BK-FA02 that was released last year without any significant advantages.


Hmmm, why not release one? Using largely stock parts, this model helps fill out a niche in their product line up (and there seem to be plenty who find this to be a good combination). 

I agree that if you already have a BK-FA02, there isn't much of a compelling to reason to get this light as well (unless you really want the clicky switch or the perfectly flat-stabilized regulation). And personally, I also like having the standby and strobe modes at the other end as you and hikingman do. But for someone looking to purchase one of these lights for the first time, its quite the possible that the balance of features could tip them in the direction of the TN35.


----------



## MBentz (Mar 22, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I am very glad we all have one more light to choose from. I guess I am just a bit disappointed Thrunite didn't do more to differentiate the light from the BK-FA02 and Thrunite's own products. 

I feel like all new flashlights coming out are too cookie cutter. It seems as if there are really only a small handful of manufactures making lights for all the different brand names.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Selfbuilt for the review!

After reading the review by member *FlashLion* and then your review I pulled the trigger for a TN35. 
I wonder: FlashLion measured longer runtime than you and he used 3100mAh batteries. Did you use 2600mAh?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 22, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I wonder: FlashLion measured longer runtime than you and he used 3100mAh batteries. Did you use 2600mAh?


Yes, sorry - it's usually in the descriptor and/or the figure title. I use AW protected 2200mAh cells in all my testing. I'll update the review.


----------



## flashflood (Mar 23, 2014)

One correction: the MT-G2 is a Cree emitter, not Luminus.

Thanks for another great review. I'm really torn between the TN35 and BK-FA02. They both look amazing.


----------



## markeday (Mar 23, 2014)

Another great review,I will be purchasing this one soon,I've been waiting for your review on it.I got the tn30 and tn32,I'm very happy with the quality of the lights.I wanted you to know that for the heck of it,I put 4-cr123 batteries and a spacer in my tn30 and ran it for a few minute and went up three levels.It worked fine,I tried going to the fourth level and noticed a slight humm,so I didn't go any further.I took the batteries out and they were not warm,so even though I'm not an expert like yourself or some of the others,I feel that this could be used as an emergency feature if necessary.


----------



## ven (Mar 23, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks Selfbuilt for the review!
> 
> After reading the review by member *FlashLion* and then your review I pulled the trigger for a TN35.
> 
> Congrats Swedpat:twothumbs


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 23, 2014)

ven said:


> Swedpat said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Selfbuilt for the review!
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 23, 2014)

flashflood said:


> One correction: the MT-G2 is a Cree emitter, not Luminus.


ooops, fixed. 



markeday said:


> Another great review,I will be purchasing this one soon,I've been waiting for your review on it.I got the tn30 and tn32,I'm very happy with the quality of the lights.I wanted you to know that for the heck of it,I put 4-cr123 batteries and a spacer in my tn30 and ran it for a few minute and went up three levels.It worked fine,I tried going to the fourth level and noticed a slight humm,so I didn't go any further.I took the batteries out and they were not warm,so even though I'm not an expert like yourself or some of the others,I feel that this could be used as an emergency feature if necessary.


I suppose that would be fine for the lower levels - I certainly wouldn't want to try it on the higher levels though. Also important to emphasize the need of the spacer in one well, as you have done - I wouldn't want someone to try 6xCR123A and blow their circuit.


----------



## Bucur (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you for another excellent review, Selfbuilt. I was keeping my breath for your review of the TN35. My dreams came true! 

I wish Nitecore had already sent you an XM-L2 version of their TM26 for review and that you had accepted to test it. In this case, we all would be able to compare it directly with the TN35 (instead of the 3xXM-L version of their TM15). Some people may not consider a 1xMT-G2 emitter flashlight fed by 3x18650 batteries like the TN35 as a direct competitor to the 4xXM-L2 emitter flashlight fed by 4x18650 batteries like the TM26 but function wise, they seem to be the Thrunite approach vs the Nitecore approach towards similar needs/desires. 

After reading your awesome review of the TN35, my desire for the TN32 scaled up because I reckon this thrower would be a really good supplement to my TM26. On the other hand, I wish I could compare the TM26 with the TN35 in beamshots. I wonder if Nitecore will ever send you a TM26 for review and if so, will you test it… Since your awesome reviews are comparable with each other, this would further help me in putting the TN35 into perspective, especially in comparison with my Nitecore TM26. Thanks, once again, for your extraordinary review.


----------



## akapuckthecat (Mar 24, 2014)

On your first "runtime" chart, the hours (stated in text) do not seem to match the lines drawn on the graph.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 25, 2014)

akapuckthecat said:


> On your first "runtime" chart, the hours (stated in text) do not seem to match the lines drawn on the graph.


Oops, sorry about that - labels fixed. And :welcome:


----------



## moldyoldy (Mar 25, 2014)

FWIW, with respect to comparing the beams between the TN35 vs the TM26 (3800 lumen version):

although I have no means to post beamshots, I walked outside tonight with both lights to check my previous impressions: The TM26 has a much broader beam than the TN35. The TM26 spot is relatively large and merges with the broad spill rather nicely. The TN35 has a relatively tight spot, but still with some spill. At longer distances such as about 200 meters to tree-tops, the TN35 clearly places more spot+spill on the object. At the same distance, the TM26 is really spreading out, although still visible. More importantly, comparing the two beams is very difficult due to the different beam colors. Simply stated, the beams do not compare very well. The TN35 and TM26 have very different design intents.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 26, 2014)

moldyoldy said:


> Simply stated, the beams do not compare very well. The TN35 and TM26 have very different design intents.


Yes, I agree completely. Multi-emitter setups (with small individual wells) will always produce a hot spot that has a less sharply deifned boundary, and one that fades away more quickly at distance. It really is like taking four small lights and strapping them together - it can't produce the same pattern as one much larger reflector/emitter.

The TN35 is really for people who wanty a more traditional flashlight beam, in a high-output package (i.e., single emitter, with a reflector matched to the relative size of the emitter to produce a "classic" spilt between hotspot and spill). The mutli-emitter setups are typically for those looking for the most output with a less intense and sharply defined hotspot (with some exceptions for the more throwy models, like the TK75).


----------



## Bucur (Mar 26, 2014)

moldyoldy said:


> FWIW, with respect to comparing the beams between the TN35 vs the TM26 (3800 lumen version):
> 
> although I have no means to post beamshots, I walked outside tonight with both lights to check my previous impressions: The TM26 has a much broader beam than the TN35. The TM26 spot is relatively large and merges with the broad spill rather nicely. The TN35 has a relatively tight spot, but still with some spill. At longer distances such as about 200 meters to tree-tops, the TN35 clearly places more spot+spill on the object. At the same distance, the TM26 is really spreading out, although still visible. More importantly, comparing the two beams is very difficult due to the different beam colors. Simply stated, the beams do not compare very well. The TN35 and TM26 have very different design intents.





selfbuilt said:


> Yes, I agree completely. Multi-emitter setups (with small individual wells) will always produce a hot spot that has a less sharply deifned boundary, and one that fades away more quickly at distance. It really is like taking four small lights and strapping them together - it can't produce the same pattern as one much larger reflector/emitter.
> 
> The TN35 is really for people who wanty a more traditional flashlight beam, in a high-output package (i.e., single emitter, with a reflector matched to the relative size of the emitter to produce a "classic" spilt between hotspot and spill). The mutli-emitter setups are typically for those looking for the most output with a less intense and sharply defined hotspot (with some exceptions for the more throwy models, like the TK75).



I understand what you both mean. Thank you both. You did help me in putting the TN35 into better perspective. I now can visualize the overall difference. The problem is: I now want one! It is too bad (for the wallet) that good flashlights are so addictive.


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2014)

Bucur said:


> The problem is: I now want one! It is too bad (for the wallet) that good flashlights are so addictive.




x100

:laughing:


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 5, 2014)

A few days ago I received TN35. Personal impression:

I just have to say this is a great light! Hold comfort is good with the knurling. The tint is very nice neutral. I like the control ring which makes it possible to choose and know the level before I turn the light on. Also I really like that I can change to a lower level without first cycle through the higher mode(s), which is typhical for many lights. 
The battery carrier is simple and makes it possible to change batteries in darkness if so needed. Just put the minus poles to the springs and then drop the carrier in any direction into the body. 
And worth to note is that TN35 provides a stable tailstanding as well! :thumbsup:

When I compared TN35 to Nitecore EA4W I noticed that these two lights have very similar beam patterns. Actually a pretty good description of the beam of TN35 could be: take a EA4W and make it 3 times brighter! The tints are pretty close as well, but I find TN35 to be more creamy white in a side by side comparison.

One thing I noticed when I compared the lux value of ceiling bounce with lightmeter is that in opposite to Selfbuilt's test not only the highest level drops around 10-11% after a while before stabilizes, but also level 4 and 5. Could the explanation be that I had no active cooling? I mean at level 4 the cooling should not be close as important as level 6. Anyway; the initial decline isn't even noticable for the eyes so I hardly consider it as an issue at all. 

Conclusion: based on my experience so far I can't find any serious negative with TN35. The feeling of turning on the TN35 at max level the first time was something like I felt when I first tried Fenix TK30 with the TK10 as a reference. While it's not a pure thrower it throws very good due to the raw output. And with a very bright spill. This is fun. Now we are talking bright flashlight!  And yes: I bought it for the brightness. And still I got a moon mode included.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 5, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> One thing I noticed when I compared the lux value of ceiling bounce with lightmeter is that in opposite to Selfbuilt's test not only the highest level drops around 10-11% after a while before stabilizes, but also level 4 and 5. Could the explanation be that I had no active cooling?


Interesting. You can see a slight decline on L5 and L4 on my runtime charts, but the effect is nowhere near as large as the L6. Of course, cooling is used in my testing, so that may explain it. In any case, I agree it is below a visual detection threshold and therefore not an issue in actual use.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 5, 2014)

I placed the light tailstanding on the table and let it be on 5-10min at each level from level 3 to 6. Before I changed to next level I read the lux value. It had been stable at level 3-5 but after a few minutes at level 6 it flashed three times and I instantly read the lux value before I turned it off. The brightness was then ~80% of initial. At that moment the light was a very good hand warmer. At the specification at website I read: "Intelligent temperature controlled light output for user safety"
I wonder if the three flashes is a low battery warning or that the temperature was to high? It seems likely that the lowered brightness(still 2000+lm, however) was a result of the temperature control. But I don't know what the three flashes indicate.

Edit: I turned on the light again and held it in my hand at highest brightness. After a few minutes the brightness dropped a bit but I did not let it go so far as on the test before. I think: if the three flashes would indicate low battery it should happen after a short while even before the light becomes warm, but it doesn't. So I suppose it's a temperature indication. But I wondered because I don't find any information about it. There was no manual included with the light either.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 6, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> It had been stable at level 3-5 but after a few minutes at level 6 it flashed three times and I instantly read the lux value before I turned it off. The brightness was then ~80% of initial. ... There was no manual included with the light either.


Hmmm, I don't recall seeing any flashes on mine when it stepped down after a few minutes. And I similarly watched it step down on an uncooled run, to estimate the lumen level. I didn't measure from activation, but rather the ANSI FL-1 standard of 30 secs - from that point, I found a ~10% defined step-down. If measured from initial activation, I can imagine it would have been closer to ~20% (as you saw).

Interesting you didn't get a manual either ... I just figured that was an oversight on my sample. I guess they are a little slow in producing one.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 6, 2014)

I continued to test the light today with the same batteries as yesterday. Turned it on at level 4 (950lm) mode and held it my hand for 5-10 min, don't know exactly. Then it flashed three times. I let it be on and it continued to flash three times maybe each 10 second or so. I counted to around 20 times of three flashes. Then I increased the brightness to level 5 and level 6 measuring with the lightmeter. Level 6 was then the same brightness as level 5 so I understood the batteries could not at that moment provide enough power to maintain the highest mode. It then flashed 3 times and a few seconds later the light shut off. When I turned the control ring was only moon mode available. Short after that I changed out the batteries to three other fully charged of the same kind(EagleTac 3400) and then the highest mode was available again.

By this test I can draw the conclusion that TN35 has a similar overdischarge protection system as Armytek Predator and Viking.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 12, 2014)

This night I brought with me TN35 for a walk outside the city to the forest. I also brought with me my purple Mag 2C with Malkoff 2C XP-G2 dropin and Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman. First I tried the 2C and was impressed with the great throw of this set up. TN35 has a much more floody pattern and it looked like the 950lm mode provides smilar throw as the 2C at 270lm. Also while TN35 has a clearly defined hotspot and corona when used indoors and against a wall, the beam pattern looks much smoother and floodier out in the field. With the 2C-Malkoff the area around the hotspot looks dark at distance, which is typhical for a thrower. But with TN35 everything is illuminated like a throwy wall of light. The control ring works great and makes it possible to easy increase and decrease the brightness with one hand operation. 
The body may be a bit on the thick side but works good for me with the knurling. I guess that persons with small hands can consider it too thick, however. 
Otherwise I have hard to find anything negative with TN35, this is a really great light.


----------



## credo (Apr 14, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> This night I brought with me TN35 for a walk outside the city to the forest. I also brought with me my purple Mag 2C with Malkoff 2C XP-G2 dropin and Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman. First I tried the 2C and was impressed with the great throw of this set up. TN35 has a much more floody pattern and it looked like the 950lm mode provides smilar throw as the 2C at 270lm. Also while TN35 has a clearly defined hotspot and corona when used indoors and against a wall, the beam pattern looks much smoother and floodier out in the field. With the 2C-Malkoff the area around the hotspot looks dark at distance, which is typhical for a thrower. But with TN35 everything is illuminated like a throwy wall of light. The control ring works great and makes it possible to easy increase and decrease the brightness with one hand operation.
> The body may be a bit on the thick side but works good for me with the knurling. I guess that persons with small hands can consider it too thick, however.
> Otherwise I have hard to find anything negative with TN35, this is a really great light.


Thanks for the 'real world' information. What would you estimate the useful range of the TN35 to be, .25 lumen at 518m is the official spec, but that's not a lot of light. For example - do you get useful illumination of something say 200m away with a lot of flood?


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 14, 2014)

credo said:


> Thanks for the 'real world' information. What would you estimate the useful range of the TN35 to be, .25 lumen at 518m is the official spec, but that's not a lot of light. For example - do you get useful illumination of something say 200m away with a lot of flood?



I have not done a specific test at 200m distance, but in dark conditions I really think you get some useful illumination at that distance. I will report when I did it.


----------



## credo (Apr 25, 2014)

This may be more relevant to the Flashlight Electronics section, but can anyone recommend some 18650 batteries for this light? I've been trawling Amazon and as a newbie to Li-Ion batteries it's a little confusing, particularly as 18650's can be different sizes, and unprotected / protected! I don't want to spend £40.00 on batteries to find they don't fit. Getting a set of 18650's in readiness for a TN35 for my birthday... :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Apr 25, 2014)

credo said:


> This may be more relevant to the Flashlight Electronics section, but can anyone recommend some 18650 batteries for this light? I've been trawling Amazon and as a newbie to Li-Ion batteries it's a little confusing, particularly as 18650's can be different sizes, and unprotected / protected! I don't want to spend £40.00 on batteries to find they don't fit. Getting a set of 18650's in readiness for a TN35 for my birthday... :thumbsup:


I always recommend Eagletac branded 18650s. And to be safe as newbie  always take protected-cells.


----------



## ven (Apr 25, 2014)

From my post #2 the temptation came 3500lm of mt gt












Its an awesome all round light,similar to what i call the tk75vn........a great all rounder,good feel in between mode selection,positive feel:thumbsup:

Only issues were cells,my KeepPower 3100 protected were a no chance fit probably down to the carrier being beefed up




Next to an KP IMR2100 cell



Perfect fit on the modded carrier




Tried pany 3100 unprotected







KeepPower IMR 2100








So decided to stay with KP IMR for now even though its a 4.5A per cell ask on the tn35vn...........should be fine with the pany cells.

Cheers ven


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 25, 2014)

credo said:


> This may be more relevant to the Flashlight Electronics section, but can anyone recommend some 18650 batteries for this light? I've been trawling Amazon and as a newbie to Li-Ion batteries it's a little confusing, particularly as 18650's can be different sizes, and unprotected / protected! I don't want to spend £40.00 on batteries to find they don't fit. Getting a set of 18650's in readiness for a TN35 for my birthday... :thumbsup:



I ordered 6x EagleTac 3400mAh for two rounds with TN35. Until now they work good.





ven said:


> Only issues were cells,my KeepPower 3100 protected were a no chance fit probably down to the carrier being beefed up



Earlier I bought KeepPower 18500s but these cells are too thick for as well bored(Oveready) Surefire 9P and Malkoff MD3. So it's obvious that KeepPower cells are larger dimensioned than common Li-ions.


----------



## ven (Apr 26, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I ordered 6x EagleTac 3400mAh for two rounds with TN35. Until now they work good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Swedpat,thanks for that.I believe the ET cells are of the shortest of the protected cells but not sure if they would trip or not.

Not compared(yet) my KPs to protected pany/nitecore/sanyo etc in size but they must be going on for 70mm .With the carrier being beefed up to with the cable it wont allow the spring coils to compress as much also.

Had a chat with vinh,he said the pany 3100 unprtected would be fine,but the IMR potentially better suited.At 3500lm its around 4.5A per cell ask so not too bad.

I went ahead and ordered some more KeepPower IMR2100 cells anyway,as need 4 for the mm15vn,so will use 3 in the tn35vn and have a spare.........for now as it will need a home


----------



## credo (May 1, 2014)

I'm still trying to source some suitable 18650's for this light. I read that the maximum cell length for a regular un-modded TN35 is 69mm. I've looked on eBay and Amazon and it seems almost impossible to find protected 18650's that are not over 69mm long. If someone can confirm the longest protected cells they have used in a TN35 that would help me a lot!


----------



## ven (May 1, 2014)

I am sure the eagletacs are one of the shortest 18650 protected cells and fit.

The pany etc are over 69mm..........iirc the ET are around 68mm


----------



## kj2 (May 2, 2014)

ven said:


> I am sure the eagletacs are one of the shortest 18650 protected cells and fit.
> 
> The pany etc are over 69mm..........iirc the ET are around 68mm



Every 18650 battery is 65mm, it's the protection that is so short on those Eagletac's. Cells used are the same length but there is quite some difference in length between those added protection-boards.


----------



## credo (May 2, 2014)

My research has told me that 18650 means 18mm diameter X 65mm length - but obviously the protection is the variable as ven says. I've found some reasonably priced Protected Eagletac 3400's so will most likely get those.


----------



## ven (May 2, 2014)

credo said:


> My research has told me that 18650 means 18mm diameter X 65mm length - but obviously the protection is the variable as ven says. I've found some reasonably priced Protected Eagletac 3400's so will most likely get those.




Correct just the same as 14500 for example,14mm wide and 50.0mm long.
xtar have some 18700 cells(older versions iirc)at 70mm long.

Other option if long run times are not required would be IMR cells,these are around 65mm long


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 9, 2014)

credo said:


> My research has told me that 18650 means 18mm diameter X 65mm length - but obviously the protection is the variable as ven says. I've found some reasonably priced Protected Eagletac 3400's so will most likely get those.



I think most lights these days should fit the Panasonic 18650 protected cells which are 68.9mm long. I just got an Eagletac MX25L3 and was concerned but they fit perfectly. 

It is nice to know though what does and doesn't fit as it is an issue.

I couldn't find the specs for this light but someone 'read' that it will go to 69mm? If so then the Panasonic protected 3400mAh will fit. These are the NCR 18650 B cells and were specified as 68.9mm and I measured them to be this length when I got them.

I guess all this hassle is caused by capacity upgrades to these 18650 cells and whether they're unprotected or not? I heard a 4000mAh Panasonic is around the corner too.

Anyway, I'm relieved as Eagletac specified 68.5mm as the length for cells in my light and they still fitted.

Why do people buy unprotected cells by the way? I understand one reason is length...


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Every 18650 battery is 65mm, it's the protection that is so short on those Eagletac's. Cells used are the same length but there is quite some difference in length between those added protection-boards.



Yes ,the pany I was referring too were protected at over 69mm.

Yes unprotected are 65mm ,sure ET are probably the safest /wisest choice overall if concerned about protected cells fitting .

In single cell lights I use unprotected in a good few,lights that require multi cell then on the "fussier" carriers I go for IMR cells.


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

InspectHerGadget said:


> Why do people buy unprotected cells by the way? I understand one reason is length...



Several reasons I guess,mine on single cell lights no need (always recommend them to newbies to li ion cells though)
Size as you said,no worry on fitting them.
Cost too as cheaper
Better performance without risk of tripping pcb(caution depending on light)

Less to go wrong....

I like to use IMR cells in high drain lights ,down side for some is run times as the capacity in general is lower .This does not effect me personally as top off my cells and don't run down .

The Panasonic PFs are a good option to at 10A rating and 2900mah .


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 9, 2014)

I read up on some of this...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325456-What-exactly-does-quot-IMR-quot-mean


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

Yes,some good cells now 4yrs on,KeepPower 30A IMR for example to name one high performance cell,same as the r20 iirc inside 2100mah
These are what i feed my tn35vn
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ew-of-Keeppower-IMR18650-2100mAh-(Black)-2014


----------



## credo (May 9, 2014)

I have 3 Eagletac protected 3400's now, charged them up and they are at 4.17, 4.18 and 4.19v so looking good. Just need a TN35 to put them in now!


----------



## credo (May 14, 2014)

Well, I've done it, pulled the trigger on a TN35 from the Thrunite Store on Amazon. Used a £25.00 voucher I had so £94.95 in total. My D40A was my first proper high-end flashlight, I'm hoping the TN35 lives up to the hype and performs at another level! Delivery expected tomorrow / Friday...


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 14, 2014)

The MG-T2 emitter is fabulous. A real winner.


----------



## Swedpat (May 14, 2014)

credo said:


> Well, I've done it, pulled the trigger on a TN35 from the Thrunite Store on Amazon. Used a £25.00 voucher I had so £94.95 in total. My D40A was my first proper high-end flashlight, I'm hoping the TN35 lives up to the hype and performs at another level! Delivery expected tomorrow / Friday...



I am looking forward to read your opinion! 



InspectHerGadget said:


> The MG-T2 emitter is fabulous. A real winner.



So true, it's awesome!


----------



## credo (May 14, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I am looking forward to read your opinion!



I'm looking forward to giving it!


----------



## ven (May 14, 2014)

credo said:


> Well, I've done it, pulled the trigger on a TN35 from the Thrunite Store on Amazon. Used a £25.00 voucher I had so £94.95 in total. My D40A was my first proper high-end flashlight, I'm hoping the TN35 lives up to the hype and performs at another level! Delivery expected tomorrow / Friday...



Congrats,its hard not to live up to the hype tbh,iirc the standard version is 2750lm or around that from 1 mtg2,gives a very nice tint imo and a nice control ring.

Only slight downside for me is the 3 cells,prefer it to be 4 but no doubt add a little bulk(no issue for me anyway) and would give longer run times......

Other than that its a great all round light,good throw,good flood so a useful light or a multi purpose light........

Having a holster even though its not what i class as high quality,it does the job and is a bonus of having a holster on a larger light that covers the head.

Enjoy it...........sure you will:twothumbs


----------



## credo (May 15, 2014)

It's not here yet, arriving tomorrow - and I'm away until Saturday! Never mind. Just re-reading ven's comment on the holster - apart from the obvious qualities of the light itself, I have to say the way the light is presented with a good protective holster, and in a really nice box have helped me in this decision. Add in the single emitter (2750 lumens from _one _LED is amazing!) and control ring and I was sold! I very nearly bough a TK75 but the MT-G2's tint and flood / throw combination swung it for me!


----------



## selfbuilt (May 17, 2014)

Weather conditions have finally improved enough to start taking outdoor beamshots around here. To start, here is a comparison of the TN35 to the TN32 (XM-L2) and Eagletac SX25L3. Please note that the color balance of the MT-G2 shots are a little off, as I had automatic white balancing on (i.e., they are not consistent to the adjustment used for the cool white emitter).

As always, these are done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). 












The MT-G2 emitter does indeed provide much more of a "wall of light" effect, thanks to the larger emitter. But the deeper reflector of the TN35 build does allows the light to reach out to a good distance (i.e., as compared to the SX25L3, which is obviously struggling at this distance). This is an impressive throw showing for the TN35, which has about the same overall output as the SX25L3. :wave:


----------



## ven (May 17, 2014)

Thank you selfbuilt for the updated beam shots:twothumbs i do love the tint of the tn35vn mtg2.............fantastic!!! certainly a wall of light.

Cheers ven:thumbsup:


----------



## saypat (May 18, 2014)

that's not the Niwalker MM15!


----------



## ven (May 18, 2014)

saypat said:


> that's not the Niwalker MM15!



Correct its the tn35

Very unfortunately the mm15vn are missing in post:thumbsdow,more have been sent to selfbuilt:thumbsup:


----------



## credo (May 18, 2014)

I received my new TN35 yesterday. I don't have a lot to compare it to, I only have a Sunwayman D40A and an old Maglite 2D LED. I must say there are few things I have bought that have 'wowed' me as much as this light. The packaging, build quality and performance are just fabulous. By heck that is a deep reflector isn't it? Perfectly smooth with a perfectly centred huge MT-G2 LED and a crystal clear glass lens. Flawless anodising and graphics. It feels great in the hand, really quite hefty, and the control ring is really smooth and well dampened, no chance of accidental mode changes. Nice positive clicky switch.

I've not been able to test it in a large enough area yet to fully appreciate the output, but it's clearly very impressive shining it up my Mum's 20m garden, it's like daylight on L6. The D40A whilst obviously not a powerful does account for itself well at equivalent output (950lm vs 980lm). The MT-G2's tint does steal the show though, very natural colours in comparison to my cool white D40A. The TN35's strobe is quite evil and I would not like to be on the receiving end of it! The control ring is great in that it allows you to pre-select an output mode before turning on. For security purposes this is ideal as you can go to bed with the light set to L6 or Strobe and be assured that one press of the tailswitch and whatever is bothering you will be in trouble!

I bought this light based on my theory that a degree of flood and throw is more useful to _me _than 800m of pure throw, where I'd probably need binoculars to see what I was illuminating. This light is for general purpose / holidays / security / fun and is perfect in that role. I'd be happy to walk in any woods at midnight with this in my hand, I don't think much would escape my attention!

So for me - delighted - 10/10 :twothumbs


----------



## ven (May 18, 2014)

Great feedback credo,thanks for sharing:twothumbs I await to use mine in anger yet,stretch its led :laughing: hopefully a camping trip soon if time allows.


----------



## kj2 (May 18, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of Thrunite, but the TN35 is a nice light. And since I've the Fenix TK35UE, I know how good a MT-G2 led is. May end-up buying this light


----------



## Swedpat (May 18, 2014)

Thanks *credo* for sharing your opinion about TN35. Yes, your description is exactly what I feel but I can't express it as good as you can. 
TN35 is so substantial and qualitative in every aspect.

Thanks also *selfbuilt* for the beamshot comparisons!


----------



## credo (May 18, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks *credo* for sharing your opinion about TN35. Yes, your description is exactly what I feel but I can't express it as good as you can.
> TN35 is so substantial and qualitative in every aspect.
> 
> Thanks also *selfbuilt* for the beamshot comparisons!



No problem, I might pop out later when it's dark (getting later and later at the moment) and give the TN35 a proper workout. There are some woods about a mile from my house... oo:


----------



## Swedpat (May 18, 2014)

credo said:


> No problem, I might pop out later when it's dark (getting later and later at the moment) and give the TN35 a proper workout. There are some woods about a mile from my house... oo:



I have to wait around three months until I have outdoors use of flashlights again. Bright polar summer nights...:sick2:
But then I propably will get also TN32 in neutral!


----------



## ven (May 18, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I have to wait around three months until I have outdoors use of flashlights again. Bright polar summer nights...:sick2:
> But then I propably will get also TN32 in neutral!



Wow bummer,but what is the months of more light compared to darkness?

Great chance to stock up for the dark times though(like to look on the positive side) I feel your pain in a less amount in UK as its light till 9 and days get longer to june 21st(longest day) then gets darker..............very very odd,i love summer,sun etc,more so living in UK . But the winter times,clocks going back come end of October ,that SAD certainly eases with these awesome arsenal of lights:twothumbs


----------



## ven (May 18, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I'm not a big fan of Thrunite, but the TN35 is a nice light. And since I've the Fenix TK35UE, I know how good a MT-G2 led is. May end-up buying this light




Its a :twothumbs from me too,so an mm15vn,why not a tn35vn at 3500lm as well..........roll on some good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (May 18, 2014)

ven said:


> Its a :twothumbs from me too,so an mm15vn,why not a tn35vn at 3500lm as well..........roll on some good luck:thumbsup:



Well, today I think A, tomorrow I think B  -I've not really set my mind on one light. To many choice


----------



## ven (May 18, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Well, today I think A, tomorrow I think B  -I've not really set my mind on one light. To many choice



Well looks like C then............both:nana:


----------



## ven (May 18, 2014)

Being sensible(for once) i would struggle tbh,the tn35 offers a more general use light which is more than substantial for the most demanding of situations along with the great mtg2 tint,nice UI which is better imo than the mm15.Its obv a larger light too,but you would not be disappointed with either........

Both being different lights makes it easy to justify both,mm15 a WOW flood monster,small,compact,UI ok just not as good again imo as the tn35.

The mm15 pips it for me.........love the size,design,matte finish,love the flood and 2x mtg2s.........

Good luck if you have to pick 1:duh2: my advice is both,maybe a gap between to appreciate each fully :twothumbs


----------



## makapuu (May 18, 2014)

Go for it kj2 :thumbsup: The TN35 is a really nice light, and I would like to +1 to what ven said about the MM15, I have 2. If you don't mind, I would like to add a suggestion. If you look at selfbuilts beamshots/gifs between the Eagletac SX25L3 and the Thrunite TN35, the Thrunite obviously throws farther mainly because it's a bigger light with a bigger reflector. If you want something smaller than the TN35, you might want to look at the Eagletac MX25L3. The throw is about right in between the SX25L3 and the TN35. I would also like to suggest whatever light you choose, get it from Vinh, or send him the one you got, you will be glad you did.


----------



## credo (May 19, 2014)

Took the TN35 for a midnight walk in our local park last night. I don't know how big it is, it's pretty large and I guess a bit less than 500m long, as if I stood at one end with the TN35 on L6 the trees at the far end were lit - not brightly but well enough. I'll have to pace it out, but the amount of illumination is just huge, it literally appeared to light up the whole park, which is about 100m wide from where I was standing. What a tremendous lighting tool, truly amazing and with such a great tint. It's hard to describe, but the throw is really good but the flood is great too. Still delighted!


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 19, 2014)

makapuu said:


> Go for it kj2 :thumbsup: The TN35 is a really nice light, and I would like to +1 to what ven said about the MM15, I have 2. If you don't mind, I would like to add a suggestion. If you look at selfbuilts beamshots/gifs between the Eagletac SX25L3 and the Thrunite TN35, the Thrunite obviously throws farther mainly because it's a bigger light with a bigger reflector. If you want something smaller than the TN35, you might want to look at the Eagletac MX25L3. The throw is about right in between the SX25L3 and the TN35. I would also like to suggest whatever light you choose, get it from Vinh, or send him the one you got, you will be glad you did.



I use my MX25L3 for walking and it is getting used at least one hour each night at the moment, sometimes over two hours as I go for 13km long walks. The light has good throw, probably a bit further than my Lenser P14R.2 headlamp on spot. It is also possible to use it on maximum for as long as you want. It does get hot but bearing in mind it uses a 25% step-down after five minutes supposedly (I've never noticed...yes, really), it is a lot of light and it is still not so hot that you can't hold it comfortably. 

It is also very easy to carry on the belt. My next choice if I didn't have this would be the TN35 or the Vostro BK-FA02 (which has a huge heatsinka and four batteries).

These are all great torches. If it weren't for the long walk carry requirement (I sometimes like to use my headlamp and put the torch away), I would probably go for one of the others. I find the weight of the MX enough that I would be concerned using anything heavier.

Unfortunately for people trying to make up their mind you really only find out if it suits by buying it and using it. I might for instance buy the Vostro and LOVE it or I might LOVE the light but find it just too heavy to hold constantly for an hour or two for walking. It is hard to know.

One thing I do know is that there are three/four top lights with MT-G2 emitters that are simply wicked in their performance and all are top quality. The bigger ones just run cooler and in the case of the Vostro run longer with the extra battery. If you want compact, the SX25L3 is unbeatable with the MX not far behind.


----------



## Swedpat (May 19, 2014)

credo said:


> Took the TN35 for a midnight walk in our local park last night. I don't know how big it is, it's pretty large and I guess a bit less than 500m long, as if I stood at one end with the TN35 on L6 the trees at the far end were lit - not brightly but well enough. I'll have to pace it out, but the amount of illumination is just huge, it literally appeared to light up the whole park, which is about 100m wide from where I was standing. What a tremendous lighting tool, truly amazing and with such a great tint. It's hard to describe, but the throw is really good but the flood is great too. Still delighted!



Thanks for sharing! Yes, it throws very good and is a wall of light at the same time. With a pure thrower the hotspot is very intense but smaller and at distance the corona and spill is not bright enough to avoid a visibly dark area around the hotspot. But with TN35 even the area around the hotspot is illuminated far away, impressive.


----------



## dazed1 (May 29, 2014)

I'm kinda disappointed. Stepdown at 70 seconds 2650>2400lm, really?


----------



## Swedpat (May 29, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> I'm kinda disappointed. Stepdown at 70 seconds 2650>2400lm, really?



No reason to be disappointed. This stepdown is very small compared to many other high lumen new lights. I can ensure you: you will not notice it. 
TN35 is a GREAT light. So great I ordered TN32 in neutral as well. I LOVE the control ring and the knurling is perfect.


----------



## dazed1 (May 29, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> No reason to be disappointed. This stepdown is very small compared to many other high lumen new lights. I can ensure you: you will not notice it.



I know, i'm disappointed that it is at 70 seconds, if it was at 3-4 minutes it wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## Swedpat (May 29, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> I know, i'm disappointed that it is at 70 seconds, if it was at 3-4 minutes it wouldn't bother me at all.



But still; what's matter if it's 70s or 4 min? If you still don't notice it?


----------



## credo (May 29, 2014)

L5 (1600 lumens) to L6 is to my eyes not as much of a step up as 1150 lumens might suggest in all but extreme range usage. 350 lumens drop when you're at 2750 already is a non-issue.


----------



## Swedpat (May 30, 2014)

I am pleased with such a good brightness curves of TN32 and TN35. Unfortunately TN12 is bad in comparison, really bad curves for as well turbo and max mode. So the slight initial drop of TN32 is a non-issue. 
These careful and informative reviews by Selfbuilt are just so valuable, I don't need to get any bad surprises when I buy a light!


----------



## selfbuilt (May 30, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> These careful and informative reviews by Selfbuilt are just so valuable, I don't need to get any bad surprises when I buy a light!


Thanks - that's exactly why I do them. 

I also agree that the ~10-15% drop in output at step-down is irrelevant in practice on this light - you cannot see it happening. But this actually highlights one of the issues with the graphs - although it looks like a relatively steep decline when plotted over the whole run, it is actually slow enough to be well below your ability to visually perceive it. If I were to plot just the first 70 secs, it would be more obvious that the drop-off is too gradual to notice.


----------



## drgn (May 31, 2014)

I have the TN-30 in Neutral and the TN-32. I'm trying to decide between this light and the new Catapult V5 in Neutral. Does anyone know where I can get some beamshots of the TN-30 vs the TN-35? I'm afraid this light won't be that much different from the TN-30 in real use. I know it will throw a little further, but is it really worth it to spend the money on it. On the other hand, if I get the Catapult V5, I will at least have an all together different flashlight than I have already, plus the diffuser option on the Catapult V5 looks very nice. I know it doesn't put out the same amount of light as the TN-35 does. Hard decisions to make. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LesSaucier (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the great review, you helped me make up my mind.


----------



## Martin L (Aug 28, 2014)

I´ve been using the TN35 shining around in the garden, looking at long distans trees and used it quite alot indoors as well for about 3 months. My 2 cents are:

Minus: It´s on the heavy / large side of a flash light. It feels like you are holding a tank and you can easily use it as a weapon... It´s unconfortable to put it in your front pocket and make it stay there, not falling to the ground, when you need to use both of your hands. You don´t wanna drop this light... Using the lanyard is not an option, it´s too much weight hanging around. The spacing between 380, 950, 1600 and 2750 are too many. Why do they put in so many steps..!!! I don´t get it!!! I don´t need the 950 nor the 1600. The steps are too small... 0,3 / 24 / 380 / 2750 had been a winner IMHO and takes you to 2750 faster. You don´t want the off around max and strobe setting. It should have been. Strobe, Off, L1, L2, L3, L4 (like Vostro). Actually the strobe could have been hidden as well. If you want to put on the light without blinding your self and let the hole neighborhood know that you are out in the garden sneaking around and let them know you are a true flashaholic, you must use two hands, one holding the light, and the other press the rear button to turn the light on/off... This is not practical.

Plus: The quality is flawless. The control ring is a treat to handle, smooth and with clicks on every setting, and I love to adjust the output up and down, to suit the situation, with one hand. "Moonlight" on a light like this is to travel in 60 km/h in a Ferrari, but i love the feeling that you have the juice if you want to. The big jump between 24 and 380 is actually OK. I thought it would be a gigantic step, but nope, it´s useful when you want to peak at something on a medium distance quickly going from closer surroundings. Momentary and let you choose output before putting the light on. The tint... Oh, do not forget the beautiful tint!!! This makes you smile when you turn it on and do your little white wall hunting that you can´t resist if you are a true flashaholic. From the spill to the hot spot is even with the same neutral white color. Only Nichia can compete what I know... The beam is very practical. A large nice spill area and a lovely BIG corona surrounding the sharp hot spot. This big corona, by the way, is what make this light more useful than a true thrower. You can say it´s like a 3 layer beam very similar to the SWM D40A. I have made comparison as I own both of them.

The bottom line: As it is so similar to my other pocketable "thrower" SWM D40A, I might sell the TN35. It does not make up for the extra lumens and weight/size that I thought it would. I can sacrifice the lumens. It may perhaps reach 50-100 m extra in good conditions. But, the tint is something that the SWM neutral doesn´t even come close to… Do I have the b_lls to sell it… I will most probably regret it and miss the light… Hmmm, we´ll see.

Edit: 01-10-2014. Well... I had the b_lls to sell the TN35... I don´t really miss the light, but I sure miss the beautiful tint and the lovely beam profile. One of the best if you ask me... My hunt goes on towards a smaller MT-G2... Perhaps will the SX25L3 be a good choice for me as Selfbuilt mention to me below. The tube/size, tint and UI will fit me, but I will surely loose a lot of throw. The battle in this case goes around throw vs size... The size did matter to me after all and made me sell the light. If I can´t wear a light I can´t use a light. These last words will end my "review" of this light


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 28, 2014)

Martin L said:


> The bottom line: As it is so similar to my other pocketable "thrower" SWM D40A, I might sell the TN35. It does not make up for the extra lumens and weight/size that I thought it would. I can sacrifice the lumens. It may perhaps reach 50-100 m extra in good conditions. But, the tint is something that the SWM neutral doesn´t even come close to… Do I have the b_lls to sell it… I will most probably regret it and miss the light… Hmmm, we´ll see.


Thanks for sharing.

Yes, the SWM D40A is a very nice light, and likely more than enough for most uses. But the TN35 does have a great beam profile, with that large reflector and MT-G2 emitter. I've grown attached to that beam profile as well. Something intermediate in size - like the Eagletac SX25L3 - might appeal (although it still fairly heavy, and won't throw as well as the TN35).


----------



## Chewiekw (Sep 6, 2014)

What has a better flood TN35 or Fenix TK75?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 6, 2014)

Chewiekw said:


> What has a better flood TN35 or Fenix TK75?


Kind of depends on how exactly you define flood. The TK75 has a wider spillbeam than the TN35 - but it also has greater throw. The end result is that the TN35 has a brighter spillbeam in places - it just doesn't extend as wide. The TN35 has a smoother transition from hotspot to spill, so many would consider that a key factor for flood.


----------



## mckeand13 (Dec 12, 2014)

Is the TN35 being replaced by the TN36? All distributors seem to be out of stock of the TN35 and it's no longer on the Thrunite website. 

I sure hope not.


----------



## curlysir (Jan 8, 2015)

mckeand13 said:


> Is the TN35 being replaced by the TN36? All distributors seem to be out of stock of the TN35 and it's no longer on the Thrunite website.
> 
> I sure hope not.



This flashlight seems to have disappeared from the market. I read the reviews and started looking for it and can not find it anywhere.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 8, 2015)

mckeand13 said:


> Is the TN35 being replaced by the TN36? All distributors seem to be out of stock of the TN35 and it's no longer on the Thrunite website.





curlysir said:


> This flashlight seems to have disappeared from the market. I read the reviews and started looking for it and can not find it anywhere.


I don't know what Thrunite's plans are, but it does seem like they are moving through models relatively quickly. FYI, I will be reviewing the TN36 shortly, but it is a different beast (i.e., more a competitor of the Niwalker MM15 and MM18, with even higher output in compact form).

If you can't find the TN35, something like the Eagletac MX25L3 Turbo might fit the bill (MT-G2 version). I haven't reviewed that model, but performance should be similar to the SX25L3 that I have reviewed, with a comparable beam profile to the TN35.


----------



## curlysir (Jan 8, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> I don't know what Thrunite's plans are, but it does seem like they are moving through models relatively quickly. FYI, I will be reviewing the TN36 shortly, but it is a different beast (i.e., more a competitor of the Niwalker MM15 and MM18, with even higher output in compact form).
> 
> If you can't find the TN35, something like the Eagletac MX25L3 Turbo might fit the bill (MT-G2 version). I haven't reviewed that model, but performance should be similar to the SX25L3 that I have reviewed, with a comparable beam profile to the TN35.



Thanks for the reply. The TN36 is not what I am looking for. Will take a look at the MX25L3.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 22, 2015)

The MX25L3 is a great light and noticeably more compact than the TN35. If you want more throw with the MT-G2 and the TN35 is still not available, Acebeam has a model that is almost the same in dimensions, UI, and performance. You can find a thread on it in CPFMarketplace under Acebeam's subforum.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> Acebeam has a model that is almost the same in dimensions, UI, and performance. You can find a thread on it in CPFMarketplace under Acebeam's subforum.


Yes, a good suggestion - I have typically found very similar features and performance of Acebeam (formerly Supbeam) and Thrunite lights.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 21, 2015)

ThruNite(R) TN35 is back in stock on Amazon. Very exciting. I have been wanting this Cree© MT-G2 ultra flashlight for a long time. Thanks for the great reviews and videos Selfbuilt!


----------



## ven (Feb 21, 2015)

Its a great light S&R ,nice UI and a cracking tint! I find the modes well spaced to,which is a bonus these days Nice big deep reflector to house one of my fav leds




Always the acbeam k40m to


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you so much Ven. Beautiful.


----------



## gopajti (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks review selfbuilt,


one of my favourite flashlight in this time, beautiful neutral white tint, excellent throw capable, simple UI, easy to use with one hand, no pwm or other flickering, ultra low mode, well spaced modes, very high build quality etc


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for the feedback and support ven and gopajti. I did the logical thing and ordered one from hkequipment for 10 less than Amazon. Have bought from them before and experience was superb, like the light.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 3, 2015)

Received my TN35 today from hkequipment. Perfect. Lens crystal clear. Reflector crystal clear. AR coating flawless. Control ring clicks solidly into place at every level and no looseness. Tail button perfect. Internals including battery carrier perfect. Anodizing finish flawless. Beam no dim spot. Has a secondary hotspot Great. Tint white. Firefly mode as useful as my TN36 NW firefly mode. Cree MT-G2 emitter definitely has the most perfect white neutral tint. Perfection at last.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 4, 2015)

search_and_rescue said:


> Received my TN35 today from hkequipment. Perfect.


Glad to hear these are available again, and matching expectations. It is a nice build for the MT-G2 emitter.


----------



## ven (Mar 4, 2015)

Happy to see your expectations matched or even surpassed ,congrats S&R .


----------



## Chewiekw (Mar 12, 2015)

i just got my ThruNite TN35 today going to try it out tonight.


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2015)

Chewiekw said:


> i just got my ThruNite TN35 today going to try it out tonight.



Congrats,still imo one of the best single mtg2 lights out there


----------



## joshjp (Mar 14, 2015)

Now that this light is $130, its a steal at that price i bet.


----------



## toobig (Mar 29, 2015)

I've wanted an MT-G2 flashlight for some time now and have been bouncing back and forth between the TN35 and the smaller MX25L3. Have been concerned with the sheer size of the TN35 but love the one hand thumb control of the TN35 much more than the UI on the MX. So great thread and I'm going for the TN35. Maybe everyone should have at least one BIG light. And if Vin couldn't resist it must be something pretty special!


----------



## InspectHerGadget (Apr 26, 2015)

toobig said:


> I've wanted an MT-G2 flashlight for some time now and have been bouncing back and forth between the TN35 and the smaller MX25L3. Have been concerned with the sheer size of the TN35 but love the one hand thumb control of the TN35 much more than the UI on the MX. So great thread and I'm going for the TN35. Maybe everyone should have at least one BIG light. And if Vin couldn't resist it must be something pretty special!



I have the TN32 and the MX25L3 with the MT-G2. I am really impressed with both lights. The build quality on both is excellent.the TN32 has an amazing beam but it is much bigger and heavier than the MX. The TN32 though is still easy enough to carry on the belt. I prefer the controls on the MX.

Both are great lights and the MT-G2 emitter is pretty amazing. I like the tint.


----------



## FlashKat (Apr 26, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get the Acebeam K40M for $86.00 last year.


joshjp said:


> Now that this light is $130, its a steal at that price i bet.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 5, 2015)

TN35 on the Thurnite site says "Expected release date is 30th Sep 2015". I wonder if there is an update coming? Or if that just means more stock coming and the translation just didn't take


----------



## N1TRO (Nov 16, 2015)

Ordered one this weekend for Christmas




, I cant wait!:twothumbs


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 16, 2015)

N1TRO said:


> Ordered one this weekend for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> , I cant wait!:twothumbs



Good choice and decision! :thumbsup:


----------



## Senator (Nov 16, 2015)

I got mine a week ago...for $109 from Amazon. I haven't had a light with a bounceback that can hurt...I need to stop pointing it at the ground when I turn it on. :twothumbs

Sen


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 16, 2015)

Senator said:


> I got mine a week ago...for $109 from Amazon. I haven't had a light with a bounceback that can hurt...I need to stop pointing it at the ground when I turn it on. :twothumbs
> 
> Sen



A big advantage with this design is that you can adjust the brightness level when the light is off, so you can always start at any desired level independent on the earlier used level! At the lowest mode of TN35 you can aim the light straight against the eyes when you turn it on, without problem!


----------



## N1TRO (Nov 17, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> Good choice and decision! :thumbsup:



Thanks!


----------



## y0y0y (Nov 17, 2015)

Damn Amazon.. doesn't ship to Australia. I'll have to look elsewhere for a deal now..


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for this awesome review. This was enough to convince me to buy this flashlight which I ordered today. I just hope they don't throw some crazy cyber Monday deal tomorrow!


----------



## gnolivos (Dec 10, 2015)

Anyone else have a slightly patterned hotspot on their MT35? Mine is quite obvious against a white wall.
EDIT: Will post a picture later today.


----------



## mckeand13 (Dec 10, 2015)

gnolivos said:


> Anyone else have a slightly patterned hotspot on their MT35? Mine is quite obvious against a white wall.
> EDIT: Will post a picture later today.



Yep, mine does. Hard to describe, sort of a swirly, dotted pattern within the hot spot.

I've seen it in K40M's before as well so maybe its inherent with the MT-G2.


----------



## gnolivos (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks, that's exactly how I would describe mine. I was afraid mine was defective. I couldn't capture it with my camera though. I doubt this will be noticeable at night on REAL world targets (unlike a white wall).

I also notice some rings OUTSIDE of the spill area. So I have: Hot spot, Spill, and then an outer Ring. Overall I think the optics aren't that great, but the light is very bright.



mckeand13 said:


> Yep, mine does. Hard to describe, sort of a swirly, dotted pattern within the hot spot.
> 
> I've seen it in K40M's before as well so maybe its inherent with the MT-G2.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 10, 2015)

gnolivos said:


> Anyone else have a slightly patterned hotspot on their MT35? Mine is quite obvious against a white wall.
> EDIT: Will post a picture later today.



If I look CAREFULLY I can see a VERY slight pattern in the hotspot. But this is hardly an issue at all in practise. If I don't think about it I don't see it at a white wall and this light is not the light for use at a white wall! It's really competent as a car head light and out in the wilderness it shines up everything and then you don't notice any artifact. Just a bright throwy wall of light!


----------



## gnolivos (Dec 10, 2015)

The attached picture shows the prominent outer ring. Is this normal?


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes, I have an outer ring. But it's nothing I have thought about earlier. Hard to tell from the picture if it's as noticeable as with my light.
But I would say: it's very usual with many lights with some kind of outer ring.


----------



## gnolivos (Dec 10, 2015)

And finally, here is the pattern on the hotspot. I tried it outdoors and it is noticeable to me. Somewhat distracting to be honest. But I'm OCD


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 10, 2015)

gnolivos said:


> And finally, here is the pattern on the hotspot. I tried it outdoors and it is noticeable to me. Somewhat distracting to be honest. But I'm OCD


Artifacts do happen on some lights (typically due to precise focusing of the relfector - especially an issue on smooth reflectors). If you find it distracting in real life, you may want to consider returning and replacing.


----------



## N1TRO (Dec 26, 2015)

gnolivos said:


> And finally, here is the pattern on the hotspot. I tried it outdoors and it is noticeable to me. Somewhat distracting to be honest. But I'm OCD



I got mine for chrissy :twothumbs and its bloody awesome! anyways, on mine I can see the die as well but on if i'm close to a wall or something, outside its not noticeable unless you look for it on the grass, etc and once its a decent distance away from you I have never noticed it although I haven't gone looking for it because I was so amazed .


----------



## N1TRO (Dec 26, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Artifacts do happen on some lights (typically due to precise focusing of the relfector - especially an issue on smooth reflectors). If you find it distracting in real life, you may want to consider returning and replacing.



You're absolutely right.
It's only really noticeable at certain distances (realitvely close 2 - 5 ish m) and after that it starts blending in. It can only be really seen for me on smooth matt surfaces.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 26, 2015)

N1TRO said:


> You're absolutely right.
> It's only really noticeable at certain distances (realitvely close 2 - 5 ish m) and after that it starts blending in. It can only be really seen for me on smooth matt surfaces.



And because this kind of light is not the main choice for use at a few meters distance at smooth surfaces it's probably not an issue at all in practise I think! Congrats to a great light and enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## gnolivos (Jan 4, 2016)

Had mine replaced. The pattern on the hotspot is identical. But the outer ring on the periphery of the spill is almost gone on this one. Great powerful headlight.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jan 5, 2016)

The faint dimple on the hotspot don't bother me at all, it is a result of the most beautiful LED's big dome, but the outer ring bothers me quite a bit, it is a result of bad machining sharp edge on the inside of the stainless steel bezel, that sharp edge reflects the light to the outer side, it goes away when you take the bezel off, i have a plan to sort it out but i am lazy, but the light is my no1 pick for going into the woods or out in the garden, i can't say how much i love my TN35 tint and performance, i don't notice anything in the hotspot when outdoor, but here's some pics of mine's bad very sharp outer ring, it is also a lot more obvious and sharp in real than on camera, but i don't care knowing that i can sort it out anytime.


----------



## gnolivos (Jan 5, 2016)

What edge exactly do you think causes this?


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jan 5, 2016)

gnolivos said:


> What edge exactly do you think causes this?



There is two bumps that holds the silicon o-ring in place inside the bezel, one on the out side of the bezel that is associated with screw threads, and the other is from the inside towards the centre where the beam comes out through the lense, the inside one is a bit more protruding than it should, thus it is blocking a tiny bit of the beams outer spill border, and the sharper (less well made) the 90 degree edge of that protrusion is (like in my sample) the sharper and brighter the outer lighting circle is being.

It needs to be handcrafted, it won't entirely go a way but i think it can be reduced so much, it needs craving with patient and precision, the cleaner the handy work the better the result, i plan to buy a fine knife sharpener and sort it out slowly, i think it is going to be an easy task, hopefully.. 

Your replacement sample seems OK, that means better edge (it is a lottery and i think they picked up a good replacement sample for you), it is a grate light to buy, i'm very happy with mine, although that circle caused me to dissemble the head and i am a OCD patient, i cleaned a couple dust particles from the reflector on the way with ear cotton pickers gently, but couple of them wasn't dust and ended up having two faint scratches on my reflector, but it is fine (those LEDs are usually combined with orange peel reflectors), plus for some reason it is throwing farther after the scratches, for real i don't know why!! :laughing:

ATB, it's a great light.. I love mine.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's the outer ring source in both TN 32 / 35, the sharp edge is right in front of the silicon o ring, you can see the difference in strength, it might be either different machining of the bezels, or the bezels are the same and the brighter and more floody beam coming out of the MT-G2 in TN35 is causing the difference in strength (brightness) of the outer rings, but both are existing because of the sharp edge on both bezel.







TN35 is the only light i opened its glass though it was unnecessary thing to do (my big mistake), the dust and one of the cotton scratches on its reflector is showing in the picture, you can notice how much cleaner the reflector of TN32 (which i didn't even tried to unscrew its bezel), but those cotton scratches are very hard to be seen looking through the glass when the light is off, but on camera i was surprised how obvious it looks, it's sad as TN35 has the shiniest and smoothest reflector out there IMO.

P.S. The big dust particles are only on the outside of the lenses.


----------



## Lucent (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello,

Heck of a review, I like the more natural looking color in this light, I think I might have to jump on this. I did have a question for anyone? 

Does anyone know what material the reflector is made from, and also has there been any long term extended tests with these types of lights to see if blemishes develop in\on the reflector?

Thank You for the great review!

Lucent


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 14, 2016)

Lucent said:


> Does anyone know what material the reflector is made from, and also has there been any long term extended tests with these types of lights to see if blemishes develop in\on the reflector?


Most of these types of lights use a polished aluminum reflector. It's been a long time since I've seen a plastic one outside a budget build.

I wouldn't be worried about any blemishes to the reflector from use over time (although I would also counsel not to every try and clean one, as you would likely just destroy the shiny surface).

And :welcome:


----------



## Senator (Mar 8, 2016)

I've had my TN35 for a few months now...does anyone else find the that the tail switch is "difficult" to use? I don't mean that the switch is hard to push, just that no matter how I hold the light, it hurts to push the button. Either the rim of the light rubs into my thumb, or I try to back off, and I have to bend my thumb at some extreme angle...

I'm just curious if anyone else has the same gripe? Other than that, it's a nice light, but I'll be honest, I might have made a different decision if I knew I wouldn't like the tail switch. Maybe I just have sensitive thumbs...or am getting old. Or both.

Sen


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2016)

I find its easier to just click it on when in use and have in standby , then just use the control ring for output.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 8, 2016)

Senator,

I agree. A tail switch is not comfortable for frequently use with such a large body diameter as TN35. 
I think it's more intended as a main switch and then using the control ring until you want to turn it off permanently for that occasion of use.


----------



## gnolivos (Apr 1, 2016)

Had my first real world use of the tn35 and it was hugely satisfying. What a bright light!!!


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)

Great pic, the mtg2 in the large tn35 reflector makes a stunning beam


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 2, 2016)

gnolivos said:


> Had my first real world use of the tn35 and it was hugely satisfying. What a bright light!!!



Thanks for sharing. Yes, the beam is powerful and combines a very bright spill and corona with a good throw.


----------



## Lexel (Feb 9, 2019)

I have modded a TN31 to XHP50.2, but the driver seems to have some Output voltage safety feature and does not power up
The drivers are identical in size and control ring just power different LEDs TN31 was XML2

I need to change very likely only one voltage divider

So I would need a high res picture of this driver so I can read all resistor values


----------

